# The Beautiful Pen contest  Poll



## ldb2000 (Feb 16, 2010)

My crack team of Judges and I have finally chosen 3 of the entries for the Beautiful pen contest . I must say all the entries were top rate and choosing just 3 was very hard .

I want to Thank everyone who entered a pen in the contest .

The poll will close 12:26 AM on 2/23/10

Here's the top 3
From left to right ,

philbaldwin , Brown Mallee Burl Cigar
mackc , Blue dyed curly maple Long click
Altaciii , Snakewood Euro/Designer


----------



## traderdon55 (Feb 16, 2010)

This was tough to pick one as they all look like winners. However if I must pick one I choose ???


----------



## GaryMadore (Feb 16, 2010)

Not an easy choice.

Gary


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 16, 2010)

HMmmmmmmm!!!!!
Leesee....eenyy, meenie, mini, moe......


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 16, 2010)

I vote for "all" of the above.  ; )


----------



## penmanship (Feb 16, 2010)

ditto !



wood-of-1kind said:


> I vote for "all" of the above. ; )


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 16, 2010)

BAH, Humbug!!!   All WOOD!!!

BUT they ARE very NICE, for wood!!!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 16, 2010)

all very beautiful...Tough choice...I pick #______________


----------



## theHullTurn (Feb 16, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> BAH, Humbug!!!   All WOOD!!!
> 
> BUT they ARE very NICE, for wood!!!



Maybe next year have a beautiful acrylic pen contest? or non-wood contest?


----------



## JohnU (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats to the top three.   They're all beauties!


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 16, 2010)

wow this is not as easy I thought. but I did my job!


----------



## Ligget (Feb 19, 2010)

I voted too, 3 great pens and all are capable of winning!


----------

